# Batch - bestimmtes Datum für alle Dateien mit gleichen Namen



## rkrause787878 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

wie kann ich relativ einfach folgendes realisieren:

- Ich möchte in einem Ordner ein Batch starten, die in allen Ordner die Dateiattribute einer Datei als Vorlage nimmt, und die anderen Dateien gleichen Namens (Endungen unterschiedlich) diese Dateiattribute (es geht mirnur um Datum/Uhrzeit) zuweist.

Ich habe das Problem, das ich viele "alte" Dateien habe, zu diesen Dateien kommen automatisch neue Dateiformate, die aber immer ein aktuelles Datum haben. 

Ich möchte daher diese Dateien automatisch umbenennen.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## deepthroat (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi.

Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit mit irgendeinem Batch Befehl den Zeitstempel von Dateien zu ändern.

Du müßtest dir erstmal ein solches Programm suchen.

Zeit/Datum einer Datei auszulesen ist durch %~t1 möglich. Siehe "help call".

Gruß


----------



## rkrause787878 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok, danke für den Tipp, kann ja dann das Datum per Batch an ein externes Programm übergeben, das das Datum der entsprechenden Datein dann umstellt ... muss ich mal bei Lust und Laune in Angriff nehmen.

Wäre es eigentlich mit Powershell ohne Hilftools möglich ...


----------



## deepthroat (1. Dezember 2010)

rkrause787878 hat gesagt.:


> Wäre es eigentlich mit Powershell ohne Hilftools möglich ...


Ja. Man kann einfach die System.IO.File Methoden verwenden. (http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/system.io.file.setlastwritetime(v=VS.80).aspx)

Gruß


----------



## rkrause787878 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ok, schaue ich mir an, danke


----------



## rkrause787878 (2. Dezember 2010)

Jezt muss ich nur noch die ermittelte Zeit den neuen Dateien zuweisen bzw die ermittelte Zeit konvertieren, damit es es per Tool "touch.exe" übergeben kann ... jmd ne Idee ... probiere schon ewig


----------

